# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  راهنمایی در خصوص ایجاد Replication

## Kamyar.Kimiyabeigi

با سلام

من میخوام که از دیتابیس مشتری یک کپی در یک سرور دیگه داشته باشم که موارد زیر را دربر بگیره :
تغییرات مربوط به Data ها بر روی دیتابیس کپی اعمال بشه که این تغییرات شامل درج، حذف و ویرایش میباشد.تغییرات مربوط به Object ها مثل Stored procedure ها و View ها و Trigger ها و .. بر روی دیتابیس کپی اعمال شود.
برای ساخت چنین Replication ایی کدام مدل را باید انتخاب کنم؟
SnapshotTransactionalPeer-to-Peer
لازم بذکر است که من میخوام این ارتباط یک طرف باشه یعنی فقط تغییرات از دیتابیس جاری به دیتابیس کپی منتقل شود

----------


## Davidd

سلام. Peer to Peer براي ارتباط دو طرفه ست. Snapshot هم با هر بار تغيير كل ديتابيس فرستاده ميشه كه منطقي نيست. فك كنم گزينه مناسب Transactional باشه

----------


## Kamyar.Kimiyabeigi

> سلام. Peer to Peer براي ارتباط دو طرفه ست. Snapshot هم با هر بار تغيير كل ديتابيس فرستاده ميشه كه منطقي نيست. فك كنم گزينه مناسب Transactional باشه


دوست عزیز Transactional رو امتحان کردم ولی روی Object ها مشکل داره. منظورم اینه که اگر من در دیتابیس جاری یک Table بسازم این تغییر در دیتابیس کپی اعمال نمیشه.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام
اینجا رو ملاحظه بفرمایید.

----------


## Kamyar.Kimiyabeigi

من Replication  را بروش Transactional انجام دادم و کلیه تغییرات از دیتابیس جاری به دیتابیس کپی منتقل میشه. تنها مشکل من این هست که وقتی یک جدول در دیتابیس جاری میسازم Replicate نمیشه در دیتابیس کپی و در اونجا ساخته نمیشه. حتی از Publication هم properties میگیرم و در قسمت Articles اون جدول جدید رو تیک میزنم که جزو Replication قرار بگیره ولی بازم کار نمیکنه؟؟؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

خوب وقتی اون جدول رو تیک میزنید ساختارش اون طرف وجود نداره.
Replication ساختار شمارو منتقل نمیکنه و اگر ساختار نباشه کار نمیکنه.
اول Script رو باید بسازید.
اون لینکی که به شما معرفی کردم دقیقا راه حل مشکل شماست.

----------

